

What Car Thieves Think of the Club - chaosmachine
http://freakonomics.com/2010/06/08/what-car-thieves-think-of-the-club/

======
cynoclast
1\. Click link.

2\. Page loads.

3\. Immediately blocked by nearly full page ad for a book or some
bullshit...closed tab instantly.

This is a deplorable trend that needs to die.

